# xNTx type?



## Kast (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm posting this here just because I'm curious what type I'm perceived as. I think I've narrowed down my type, but I've done so much reading, studying, and typing that everything now seems to be running together. So, I thought I'd simply present my questionaire to others, objectively, and see what they conclusions they come to.*
*
Help? =)
_

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
__I initially typed as an XXXX (withheld to prevent initial tainting/bias towards confirming this type). While the description fit me in terms of being an NT type (which I'm positive that I am), the personality-type description given to me seemed... "cold." For example, I can be alone by myself all day long (as long as I have something to either solve, create, or work with/on). I am very reserved in that I don't excite easily or readily nor do I show my emotions outwardly when I'm in a new situation or workplace. Once I've learned my surroundings, however, I learn people and I know how to act with them... and I usually do (not very introvert-like from what I'm reading). I'm VERY good at getting people to talk and open up, mainly through putting together things they say combined with their appearance. I'm usually quiet, but become talkative when no one else will and become very playful when there's no pressure.

I also seem to enjoy solving the problem more than implementing the solution. Once it's solved, I want to solve the next big problem. I've a VERY deep thinker, but I tend to avoid problems that require an unusually (very) deep solution, unless I'm interested in them. Why? My literal thought process is "I'm sure there's a solution, but I'm not going to waste my time looking for it because I could my time solving a more fun problem elsewhere."_


_2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
__To build an Iron Man suit (And I will. Seriously). That aside, I want to be completely immersed in building revolutionary systems and competing with others where the playing field is based on logic and quick thinking. This is not to prove a sense of self-worth, but rather because I *literally* get an adrenaline rush from outthinking and outplaying others. When I win, it reaffirms that I'm onto something that works. When I lose, it helps me see flaws in my thinking/designs/etc. I don't look to the "wins and losses" as validation of my ideas, but rather in seeing how well I am implementing what I've developed._


_3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way._
_I'm a pilot (among other things), so I was naturally attracted to all things aviation in growing up. I used to play an online WWII combat flight sim, from the time I was in High School to when I graduated college. I was obsessed with going over the mechanics of the game, learning every intricacy of the flight model (through trial and error), and then reassembling the basics into maneuvers and flight tactics. After a large amount of practice, I became the #1 fighter pilot in that game for five years straight, never losing a one on one "dogfight" at all during that time.


It wasn't the game that made me feel at my finest, but rather how quickly I had to think and outsmart the other pilots/players. While I did come up with a system (as many others had), what set me apart was my ability to combine that system with mental quickness; I could think faster and react faster than anyone else... and it showed. Every "fight" was literally a mental contest.

To date, nothing - nothing - has come close to that rush... as sad as it sounds. It wasn't the fact it was a game, it was that it was a non-stop battle of logic and intelligence that could be put into (simulated) action._


_4) What makes you feel inferior?
__Knowing that someone else out-smarted or out-thought me in an area I consider myself an expert. I want to be the best in what I put my effort into._


_5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)_
_I'm concerned with long term consequences (what will happen logically), but moreso with how they will affect me and the possible events that could transpire from my actions. I think about others, but they do not weigh as heavily as say the more objective elements I'm considering do (unless it's close friends, family, etc)._


_6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?_
_I like developing the system, I like problem solving, but I want none of the responsibility. I want to see my project come to life and I don't have to have control over it, but I rarely trust other people to be smart enough to implement my projects. For this reason, people look to me as a leader. I actually enjoy showing people the right way to go, what the right answer is, but I do not want to make them take it, which goes back to responsibility and how I don't like it._


_7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? _
_Playing laser tag, paintball, the flight sim (listed above) - I have my most fun in getting to employ ideas, strategies, etc. on my own against other theories, strategies, and people (I LOVE competition). The less time I have to plan for them and the more on-the-fly thinking that is involved, the more fun it is for me._


_8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
__Theoretical/abstract explanations work best with me, followed by hands-on. I like skimming the fact-list of an item. I'll grasp the general concept (drawn from the facts and from the abstract description) and then form it in my mind so that I have an internal idea of how it works._


_9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
__I think of myself as chaotically organized. In other words, I value organization because it's necessary to life, but it's almost an afterthought to me. I care more about creating something and then making sense of it afterwards. I feel that by trying to add structure prematurely, you become too rigid and you lock yourself into seeing things from a limited perspective.
_
_That said, I do like things like my house to be orderly, not because I want it that way, but rather because it makes logical sense to have it that way; things that are put where they belong are less-apt to be broken, etc. Yet, I have to conscientiously apply myself to make things ordered - it doesn't come by nature (though once I apply myself, I'm very good at it). _


_10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
__I'm very pragmatic and I tend to approach things from a "Does it actually work?" or "Is it plausible?" standpoint. However, I use that for more of a screening process (I'm so inquisitive that I WILL take hours, days, and weeks to tear something open and learn it) to save my efforts. Once deemed that it's something I can do/accomplish, I look for the principles behind it; I break it down into its most basic parts and from there gain my knowledge. At that point, my image is formed. I will occasionally check it against reality, not that it has to match reality, but to see if "my" way of understanding it has some basis in the world.
_

_11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
__A mixture, actually. I spend my alone time trying to be true to myself in my thoughts, actions, decisions and I think about them constantly so that they become second nature. When I'm in a group, I keep to those same ideals, but I sand them down, polish them, smooth them so as not to be outwardly abrasive to others. This is temporary, however, as as soon as I'm alone or if I'm with a similar mind, I let myself fully outward._


_12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
__I most definitely think before I speak, but moreso when I'm about to say something serious or something that I've thought about. If I'm joking around or lighthearted, that "filter" disappears because I'm not saying anything important and therefore I don't care as much to how I'm perceived In effect, I'm making fun of myself because I'm doing the opposite of my normal thought process ("Silly is silly and therefore need not be explained or reasoned").

I don't prefer either type of discussion, I just openly acknowledge that more intelligent, intense conversation is going to take place one on one. I enjoy talking to a group and sizing multiple people up at once. In fact, I LOVE seeing group interactions because of what can be gained from them. At the same time, if the group is so disjointed/random that it can't function or hold any time of cohesiveness, or if the individual is so into specifics that they can't discuss (or even just understand) things abstractly, I find conversation hard and would prefer to be alone.
_

_13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?_
_I definitely think before acting, especially in professional situations or where my actions might have consequences. That said, I'm very confident in my abilities as a problem solver and will many times jump in without "thinking" and volunteer to solve problems based solely on my intuition that I can solve them. _


_14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_
_I don't get into TV very often, so when I do... I really don't want to miss it. That said, if my friends call me to go out, I view that as an extension of themselves, that they value me enough to want to spend time with them and I feel the need to respond to them; that is, unless it's doing something mindless, inane, or that otherwise has no purpose, then I'll stay home.
_

_15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
__It depends on what I'm stressed out about and where I'm at. If I'm at a computer (where I do a lot of work), I do so by listening to music turned up to the point that I can't hear the outside sounds. Strangely enough, listening to music, especially emotional music with strong highs and lows, calms me. I find it easy to focus, despite the loudness.

If that isn't an option, then I want to retreat and get away. I want to do something that takes my mind off of the active problems and let my subconscious deal with it. "Sleeping" on a problem is actually something I do a lot, especially when REALLY stressed out. _


_16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
__1) Doing who will do as low as necessary to be dumb or stupid to make others laugh. I understand genuine fun and laughter and silliness, but there's a point to where you're becoming mindless and it's... a social turnoff for me.
2) People who try to act like they're intelligent or experts on a subject and give off the air of being so.. without actually being so
3) "Performer" types who use every attempt to make you focus on them (e.g. the girl who sucks at dancing who tries to bring up dancing in conversation at every chance and even tries to do it where it's technically acceptable, but out of context)
_

_17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?_
_I like talking about technology, government, logic, possibilities, etc. When I talk about them, I mainly like to either discuss the underlying principles of them and what they can/could be. There are a few things, such as actual computer programming projects, that I like to get into specifics on, but I'm usually more interested in either talking about the abstract or in making stuff from that information._


_18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life_
_Until recently, my personal appearance. Now, let me say that I'm not a slob or even ugly for that matter - it was more of the finer things, such as making sure my hair actually looked decent before walking out the door or making sure that I got every single whisker when shaving, etc._


_19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
__They perceive me as extremely smart, quick-witted, often detached from reality, eager to implement and experiment, and as always thinking (I'm ALWAYS asked "What are you thinking?"). I'm told I appear very serious most of the time yet extremely playful when among good friends. I don't show emotions readily. I have them, very strongly, actually, but I hold them back from view most of the time (I do like confiding in close friends about my frustrations, though). I'm also viewed as being curious and inventive - if the news were to come on and there was a report of someone making a taser from a walkie-talkie, everyone would start joking that the reporter must be talking about me. Mischievous._


_20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
__The first thing I would do is figure out how to put 96 hours into a 24 hour day, that way I would be able to do more of the stuff I like (I've been told I can act like I'm eccentric, not tiring out at ALL from doing the same things over and over). That said, it would be a mixture of learning about the newest technology in the areas I'm interested in, reading the news to stay up to date, playing a video game or two, and working on creating some side projects I've been meaning to complete forever [but can't because a) I don't manage my time well and b) I keep thinking of the perfect way to implement them]. At the end of the day, though, I want to do something that makes me feel good, like I was productive or that I learned something I didn't know the day before._


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

LII - WSWiki


----------



## Kast (Oct 6, 2012)

Promethea said:


> INTJ


Seriously?  That was my initial type. I feel it completely doesn't match me... that I'm too playful and too interested in solving problems quickly (whereas most INTJ's build in-depth systems). I also clearly use Ne-Ti instead of Ni-Te.

Frickin %$^%&^*&...


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Confirmation bias really plays too much in people's typings, its quite hilarious


----------



## Allwing (Jul 6, 2011)

Kast said:


> Seriously?  That was my initial type. I feel it completely doesn't match me... that I'm too playful and too interested in solving problems quickly (whereas most INTJ's build in-depth systems). I also clearly use Ne-Ti instead of Ni-Te.
> 
> Frickin %$^%&^*&...


I have to disagree with this analysis.

Your answer: "_I think of myself as chaotically organized. In other words, I value organization because it's necessary to life, but it's almost an afterthought to me. I care more about implementing, building, etc., and then making sense of it afterwards. I feel that by trying to add structure prematurely, you become too rigid and you lock yourself into seeing things from a limited perspective"
_
This is not the answer an INTJ would give. This is an xNTP. I am not really sure about E or I, but this answer is SCREAMING Perceiving.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

@Kast try Jung himself, typing yourself in terms of his function dichotomies themselves; they are quite different to the caricatures created by mbti. By the way re-read that INTj description, its not the same as the MBTI:INTJ

Psychological Types - Wikisocion


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

@Allwing the socionics INTj is not the same as the MBTI INTJ, socionics follows Jung more so by placing the emphasis on the dominant function instead of the auxiliary for introverts; plus the definition introversion is different in the Jungian perspective, its all about whether the lead function is subjectively or objectively sanctioned.


----------



## Kast (Oct 6, 2012)

I really don't want to go down the Socionics route (for now), since I'm a mess as it is trying to comprehend MBTI as it relates to myself. Having said that, after doing some reading on Socionics, if I AM an "introvert" - it's definitely ILI. To me, I clearly use intuition more than thinking. I look at possibilities and filter them out logically, not vice-versa.

That said, the definition of INTP does not fit me very well as they seem to enjoy thinking as is stimulated internally. I can think about something for days and lose all essence of time while working on it, but I'm stimulated by what I take in externally. I feel like an introvert, but most of my ideas and transformations tend to come from the external; taking an existing idea, breaking it down, and either building it better or rearranging it into something new.


----------



## Kast (Oct 6, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> try Jung himself, typing yourself in terms of his function dichotomies themselves; they are quite different to the caricatures created by mbti. By the way re-read that INTj description, its not the same as the MBTI:INTJ


I just read through the Intraverted vs Extraverted types - wow, what a difference. It has virtually nothing to do with the social vs anti-social stance that most MBTI sites hint at. Wow... freaking wow.

So... if I'm understanding this correctly (particularly the definition of Extraversion), Extraverts imprint associations of the world around them onto themselves; said another way, they (can) associate their identity with their objects, almost allowing the object and their thoughts to become the same. Am I at least remotely correct in this?

I was previously mistaking the need to be alone to clear my thoughts with the need to be alone to _have_ thoughts, which is not very true at all. Almost all of my ideas are inspired from the external. Sure, I have original ideas, but I feel empowered, enlightened when I witness something that sparks my curiosity.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Kast said:


> I was previously mistaking the need to be alone to clear my thoughts with the need to be alone to _have_ thoughts, which is not very true at all. Almost all of my ideas are inspired from the external. Sure, I have original ideas, but I feel empowered, enlightened when I witness something that sparks my curiosity.


This along with your response to #1 alone make you sound ENTP. Ne-doms are primarily interested in new ideas and once a problem is processed (with Ti or Fi) as well as it can be, they're moving on to the next thing. They're not as interested in the system itself as INTPs are. (To my understanding. NTPs, please correct me if I'm off.) Reading the rest, you sound definitely NT, as you say, but there is an outward focus that makes you sound more E than I. I do think ENTP.

Your quickness in the flight sim game could possibly imply a dominant perceiving function (Ne).

#11 implies Ti (in your thinking it's important to you to be true to yourself) and Fe (in groups you're sensitive to the feelings of others and adapt yourself to them). Implies xNTP.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> This along with your response to #1 alone make you sound ENTP. Ne-doms are primarily interested in new ideas and once a problem is processed (with Ti or Fi) as well as it can be, they're moving on to the next thing. They're not as interested in the system itself as INTPs are. (To my understanding. NTPs, please correct me if I'm off.) Reading the rest, you sound definitely NT, as you say, but there is an outward focus that makes you sound more E than I. I do think ENTP.
> 
> Your quickness in the flight sim game could possibly imply a dominant perceiving function (Ne).
> 
> #11 implies Ti (in your thinking it's important to you to be true to yourself) and Fe (in groups you're sensitive to the feelings of others and adapt yourself to them). Implies xNTP.


"irrational types" take a lot more information than they process, that the distinction between perceivers and judgers from a more Jungian perspective. Lead Si,Se,Ni and Ne types are actually the perceivers


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Kast said:


> I just read through the Intraverted vs Extraverted types - wow, what a difference. It has virtually nothing to do with the social vs anti-social stance that most MBTI sites hint at. Wow... freaking wow.
> 
> So... if I'm understanding this correctly (particularly the definition of Extraversion), Extraverts imprint associations of the world around them onto themselves; said another way, they (can) associate their identity with their objects, almost allowing the object and their thoughts to become the same. Am I at least remotely correct in this?
> 
> I was previously mistaking the need to be alone to clear my thoughts with the need to be alone to _have_ thoughts, which is not very true at all. Almost all of my ideas are inspired from the external. Sure, I have original ideas, but I feel empowered, enlightened when I witness something that sparks my curiosity.


Keep reading son, there is a lot more to the objective and subjective dichotomy


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> "irrational types" take a lot more information than they process, that the distinction between perceivers and judgers from a more Jungian perspective. Lead Si,Se,Ni and Ne types are actually the perceivers


Which types are the "irrational types"? Do you mean the perceivers (lead Si, Se, Ni, and Ne)?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> Which types are the "irrational types"? Do you mean the perceivers (lead Si, Se, Ni, and Ne)?


EXXP and IXXJ types are actually the perceivers, the difference is that the "E" are driven by the object whilst "I" the subject. MBTI really screwed things up


----------



## Kast (Oct 6, 2012)

I just took the Personality Cafe Cognitive Functions test - I think I know why I've been having such a hard time typing:

Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||| 11
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.11
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.925
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.7
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.54
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||| 3.48
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||| 3.03
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) || -0.25

Your *Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is very developed. 
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is poorly developed.


*So what does this mean? That I have both ENTP and INTJ qualities?

*Also, is it possible to be so good at using Ne + Ti together that they behave like Ni, in that they can arrive at the most likely conclusion almost instantaneously, yet you can see where the connections were made after the fact?*


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Just based on the impression I got from skimming what you wrote, I have an idea that we're similar. I'll be reading your entire questionnaire to find out if this impression is true. 

Personally, I'm flying in between ENFP/ENTP/INTJ. As of now, ENFP makes the most sense for me. Check my thread to see if you relate to me.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Kast said:


> So what does this mean? That I have both ENTP and INTJ qualities?


No, it's just the inaccuracy of tests. I score highly on Si, even though I can't remember names or details to save my life, and I score Ti dominant, even though I'm not.

IMO, you're an ENTP.


----------

